# Serverhousing oder Rack-Server



## rethus (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich überlege momentan, was sich auf die Dauer eher bezahlt mache, und hoffe mal auf Eure Erfahrungswerte.

Bei Serverhousing blicke ich noch nicht so durch. Da wird dann Anbindung und stromverbraucht gezahlt, beim Rackserverplatz ist dann der Rechner gemietet mit drin...
Wo unterscheidet sich denn dass vom Mieten eines dedizierten Servers, wo ich ja eigenetlich auch eine gesamter Rechnereinhait anmiete?

Bin dankbar für Eure Tipps und Infos.


PS: Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von euch in einem Schracnk ein Rack frei, dass er günstig vermietet


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo rethus,

wie du schon richtig schriebst, gibt es (grob gesprochen) zwei Varianten: Serverhousing (bei dem du deinen Server selbst kaufst, ihn in ein RZ bringst/schickst und dort dann Stellplatz, Strom, Traffic und beliebig weitere gewünschte Server-Dienstleistungen bezahlst) und Mietserver (wobei sich hier der Anbieter um einen Server kümmert, ihn entsprechend verkabelt, etc. Du bezahlst hier i.d.R. einen pauschalen Mietpreis pro Monat, der eine Menge X an Traffic enthält. Mit der Mietpauschale ist bereits Stellplatz, Strom, etc. abgegolten).

Erfahrungsgemäß macht die Serverhousing-Option nur dann Sinn, wenn du spezielle Hardware hast, die du nicht als Mietserver bekommst. Denn, da es deine eigene Hardware ist, musst du dich auch selbst um Austausch bei Defekt kümmern, etc. (bzw. den Anbieter fürs Austauschen bezahlen, wenn du es nicht selbst vornehmen möchtest).

Viele Grüße,
- Arne

PS: Schicke mir doch einfach mal eine Email an info (aat) busoft (puuunkt) de - ich kann dir gerne im Hinblick auf Serverhousing als auch Mietserver ein Angebot zusammenstellen.

PS2: Wir können auch gerne dazu telefonieren - dann kann ich dir die Abstufungen zwischen den zwei Varianten auch noch aufzeigen.


----------

